# PEX Tubing and Natural Gas; Also Sharkbite



## sethr

Hi all,

I am rerouting supply lines in my basement prior to finishing it. I was told by a plumber in my area that PEX can be used for gass supply lines. Can anybody confirm this? It would be great if it's true. 

One other question. Has anybody used the SharkBite connectors? I understand that they can be used to join PEX and copper without soldering. Is this true? Any experience would be helpful.

Seth


----------



## RippySkippy

Gas in Pex? I hadn't heard of this application until you mention it. The propane coming into my house is in a plastic tubing of some sort, never gave it a second thought to use plastic inside the home. A quick google search reveals that a best practice is to use PEX-Al-PEX tubing. I'll be interested to see the responses.

Alternatively, I used 3/4" and 1/2" CSST in my house, and it worked very easily. Easy to install and pressure checked first time.

SharkBite connectors will join copper to PEX, I've only used them for temporary applications, but they worked very well. Personally I'm not real comfortable burying one in a closed wall. I would also lean towards the brass versions...they seem more durable...but that's just me.


----------



## sethr

Can I purchase the CSST in long sections - say 30 feet? Alternatively, is it difficult to cut and attach connections to existing threaded black iron pipe?


----------



## bigMikeB

In my state the only ones that can use plastic for Natural Gas are gas utilities, not plumbers or homeowners. Take a look at Ward Flex or TracPipe.


----------



## curls00

FWIW, I was installing an icemaker supply and had to run a few other lines last week, and found it more than worthwhile to use a rented compression tool from Home Depot ($10/24hr or $8/4hr) and use the super cheap compression rings. In the end it works out much cheaper, and is a damn good seal (especially behind walls and such). You then can connect anything to anything with the right fitting (harder to find non-compression "quick-connect" ones that work with any material).


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Sharkbite fittings work with Copper, PEX and CPVC pipe. they work great!!


----------



## majakdragon

Word of warning on the compression type connectors. Most State codes do not allow any type compression fittings to be used if they cannot be "viewed" at all times. This means not in walls or underground.


----------



## RippySkippy

sethr said:


> Can I purchase the CSST in long sections - say 30 feet? Alternatively, is it difficult to cut and attach connections to existing threaded black iron pipe?


Yes. You might have to get 50' though. I think it's something like 25', 50', 100'. It cuts with a normal copper pipe cutter, and the fittings attach with a series of washers, one split one not split and one o-ring. Follow the directions and you'll get along fine. I know Menards sells an installation guide with the pipe...and while there's way more in there than what you'll need, it's good to read the "best practices." When cutting, remove the plastic covering first, it cuts better. By the way...do a pressure check before turning on the gas, but no more than about 25 pounds.

To attach to existing pipe, just choose your connections accordingly e.g. male thread black pipe, use a female adapter. Make sure you use gas rated pipe thread sealant on the adapter to black connection. It seems many would rather stay away from the gas rated thread tape.


----------

